

Ward Cunningham's DSL for teensy microcontrollers - sgrock
https://github.com/WardCunningham/Txtzyme/blob/master/README.markdown

======
benhoyt
It reminds me of the False programming language (<http://strlen.com/false-
language>), versions of which I've implemented on small micros I've worked on
for similar purposes. False is a tiny but fairly powerful stack-based language
the author originally implemented a _compiler_ for in 1024 bytes of 68k
machine code. False pulls some great ideas from Forth and (anachronistically)
Factor.

Perhaps it's because of the AT90USB162's RAM restrictions (512 bytes), but it
seems having a "stack" of just one item and non-nestable loops is pretty
restrictive. Oh, and no + - * / operators.

I don't think adding nestable loops and a stack of say 5 items (10 bytes of
RAM) and math operators would hurt much, and it'd certainly add to the power
of a language like this -- perhaps changing it from a tiny debugging tool to a
useful "scripting" language.

------
samlittlewood
This looks like the start of a journey that ends with something like:

<http://amforth.sourceforge.net/>

or:

<http://krue.net/avrforth/>

------
mgunes
> _WardCunningham is using GitHub to share code with you!_

The times they are a-changing.

